

Dissecting Boredom - hhm
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=bored--find-something-to-live-for

======
trekker7
great article.

it's kind of funny though, how the majority of the article bashes boredom, and
then with the last few lines says 'but wait, boredom may be good, so sometimes
you should embrace it.'

------
utnick
good article

one of my coaches used to say 'only boring people get bored'.

